# Quan hệ ngày nào để dễ có thai? Xem ngay để rõ



## A113 (31/10/18)

*Quan hệ ngày nào dễ có thai nhất?*​Thời điểm quan hệ vợ chồng có liên quan đến sự thụ thai thành công hay không. Nhiều chuyên gia cho biết quan hệ càng gần ngày rụng trứng thì khả năng mang thai càng cao.​​Thông tin này sẽ giúp các cặp đôi có thêm nhiều cơ hội mang thai, thay vì chỉ quan hệ vào đúng ngày trứng rụng. Việc hướng dẫn chưa đúng quan hệ ngày nào dễ có thai sẽ khiến nhiều cặp vợ chồng mất thêm thời gian, tiền bạc để đi canh trứng trong khi bỏ lỡ cơ hội thụ thai tự nhiên.​​Như các bạn đã biết, sau khi rụng, trứng chỉ có thể sống được 12-24 giờ nhưng khả năng sống của tinh trùng cao hơn rất nhiều, lên đến 3-5 ngày trong môi trường âm đạo của người phụ nữ.​​Với câu hỏi quan hệ ngày nào dễ có thai thì có một số phương án như sau:​​

​Gần ngày rụng trứng, người phụ nữ dường như trở nên gợi cảm, hấp dẫn hơn vì vậy đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội có một "cuộc yêu" chất lượng đồng thời tăng khả năng thụ thai vào thời điểm xung quanh ngày rụng trứng của chị em.​​Thứ nhất: cách tốt nhất là các cặp đôi nên quan hệ trong vòng vài giờ sau khi rụng vừa rụng khỏi buồng trứng. Quan hệ với thời điểm này khả năng thụ thai sẽ cao nhất và tốt nhất vì trứng vừa mới bứt ra khỏi buồng trứng, tinh trùng cũng mới xuất hiện nên chất lượng trứng và tinh trùng đều ở tình trạng tốt, số lượng tinh trùng khỏe mạnh lúc này cũng nhiều nhất.​​Thứ hai: quan hệ vợ chồng vào 1 ngày trước khi trứng rụng cũng rất dễ có thai. Lúc này tinh trùng đã có mặt sẵn sàng ở vòi trứng và chờ sẵn trứng rụng. Trên thực tế, nếu tinh trùng khỏe mạnh, chúng sẽ sẽ chỉ mất 2 phút để bơi từ cổ tử cung đến ống dẫn trứng để gặp trứng mà thôi nhưng cách tốt nhất vẫn là sẵn sàng chuẩn bị đúng không nào.​​Thứ ba: quan hệ vợ chồng 5-7 ngày trước khi rụng trứng. Việc này rất phù hợp với các cặp vợ chồng có tần suất quan hệ tình dục nhiều. Mặc dù quan hệ trước gần 1 tuần so với thời điểm trứng rụng nhưng trên thực tế vẫn có một lượng nhỏ tinh trùng vẫn sống sót trong âm đạo của người nữ nên vẫn diễn ra sự thụ thai nếu tình trạng sức khỏe của cả hai vợ chồng đều khỏe mạnh bình thường.​​Như vậy, các cặp vợ chồng trước khi lên kế hoạch sinh con, nhất là người vợ cần theo dõi chu kỳ kinh nguyệt của mình để xác định thời điểm có khả năng rụng trứng. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết cách xác định ngày rụng trứng một cách chính xác. Mỗi chị em phụ nữ có một chu kỳ kinh nguyệt khác nhau.​​*Cách tính ngày rụng trứng*​​

​Theo dõi chất nhầy cổ tử cung là biện pháp xác định ngày rụng trứng đơn giản, hiệu quả.​​Thông thường, với người có chu kỳ kinh nguyệt đều diễn ra 28 ngày, ngày rụng trứng thường vào ngày 14 kể từ ngày bắt đầu kinh nguyệt. Sự rụng trứng sẽ xảy ra 14 ngày trước khi có kinh trở lại vào tháng tiếp theo. Nhưng với chị em có chu kỳ kinh không đều, quá dài hoặc quá ngắn thì cách tính ngày rụng trứng như trên sẽ không chính xác.​​Một biện pháp khác để tính ngày rụng trứng chính là siêu âm theo dõi nang noãn hay nang trứng/canh trứng. Cặp vợ chồng phải mất chi phí, thời gian để siêu âm nhiều lần, kiêng giao hợp cho tới thời điểm bác sĩ theo dõi cho rằng đã đến ngày trứng rụng thì cặp đôi mới quan hệ.​​Phương án này không chỉ khiến mất thời gian, tiền bạc mà còn làm nhiều cặp vợ chồng căng thẳng tâm lý, lại giảm cơ hội thụ thai vì nhiều bằng chứng khoa học đã cho rằng: nên quan hệ thường xuyên, đặc biệt là cách vài ngày trước khi rụng trứng thì sẽ mang thai tự nhiên cao nhất.​​Việc theo dõi ngày rụng trứng bằng cách siêu âm, tính ngày theo chu kỳ kinh, thử thân nhiệt, thử que nhận biết ngày rụng trứng, theo dõi chất nhầy cổ tử cung… vẫn chỉ có thể xác định ngày rụng trứng với hiệu quả chính xác 50-60%.​​Hiện nay, cách dự đoán ngày rụng trứng đơn giản, ít tốn kém và hiệu quả nhất được cho rằng chính là theo dõi chất nhầy cổ tử cung (dịch âm đạo).​​Nếu bạn quan hệ tình dục vào ngày chất nhầy cổ tử cung ra nhiều nhất với màu sắc trong, dai, dính thì khả năng thụ thai sẽ rất cao. Thời điểm chất nhầy cổ tử cung có dấu hiệu này thì khoảng 1-2 ngày sau trứng sẽ rụng.​


----------

